# O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus 7th Annual Wild Game Dinner Saturday 02/27/2016 6:00pm



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

I am announcing the O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn will be having our 7th annual wild game dinner on Saturday evening 02/27/2016. Doors open at 6:00pm.

We are changing the format this year, there will be a single seating. Since we've outgrown the lounge we will have the entire hall just for the wild game dinner so everyone will be able to sit in the same area. It will be an all you can eat buffet and there is no change is the amount, it is still $15 for adults and $5 for children 12 and under. Where can you get an all you can eat wild game buffet for that price???

To be able to keep the price that low, we depend on generous sportsmen/women to donate game/fish. Anyone that donates game/fish gets to attend the dinner free.

If you would either like to donate game/fish, or more information about our wild game dinner, please PM me. I included the flyer for the dinner in this note as well as last year's menu to give you an idea of the type of things we serve.

Hope to see you in February!

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com
View attachment 200560
View attachment 200561


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Papa Greco said:


> I am announcing the O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn will be having our 7th annual wild game dinner on Saturday evening 02/27/2016. Doors open at 6:00pm.
> 
> We are changing the format this year, there will be a single seating. Since we've outgrown the lounge we will have the entire hall just for the wild game dinner so everyone will be able to sit in the same area. It will be an all you can eat buffet and there is no change is the amount, it is still $15 for adults and $5 for children 12 and under. Where can you get an all you can eat wild game buffet for that price???
> 
> ...


Is there a cover charge for members?


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Papa Greco said:


> I am announcing the O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn will be having our 7th annual wild game dinner on Saturday evening 02/27/2016. Doors open at 6:00pm.
> 
> We are changing the format this year, there will be a single seating. Since we've outgrown the lounge we will have the entire hall just for the wild game dinner so everyone will be able to sit in the same area. It will be an all you can eat buffet and there is no change is the amount, it is still $15 for adults and $5 for children 12 and under. Where can you get an all you can eat wild game buffet for that price???
> 
> ...





sullyxlh said:


> Is there a cover charge for members?


There i no cover charge for the dinner, just the cost of the dinner - $15/adult, $5/children under 13.

Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

The tickets have been printed and are available either directly through me and also at O'Kelley Lounge (same building the dinner will be held at). While they will be available at the door on the evening of the dinner, we sell them in advance to guarantee seating. Once we sell 200 tickets we'll stop selling tickets.

While the sportsman of Michigan have been generous this year, we could use some small game (rabbits, squirrels, pheasant), raccoon, and more venison to offer a more varied menu. If you are interested in donating game, please let me know - I'll pick up a generous donation within 100-150 miles of the Detroit area.

Any game donors attend the dinner for free.

Thanks again,

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

I've been busy getting ready for the wild game dinner and thought I'd post pictures of the first appetizers I made - my home made sausage. Each stick is about 25" x 2.5" and contains 5 lbs of sausage. This is 40 lbs of some great eating and a good way to start off our wild game dinner! The top picture is jalapeno/cheese and the bottom is summer sausage with cheddar cheese which you can see in the sausage. These will be served simply with crackers.


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

I've been having a lot of fun driving around southeastern Michigan meeting the generous sportsman of Michigan that have donated game/fish to our wild game dinner. It really was a pleasure meeting you and I hope to see you at the dinner. I just made up my menu today and so thought I would post it. What do you think?

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

OH MY GOD!!! Everything was absolutely superb! I went through the like three times, then had a big piece of cake. It's 8:00AM (half the day is gone) and I'm just now starting to think about my morning oatmeal.

Thanks, Mike. Thank you and all the volunteers that helped. Seems like every year gets better and better (just like a good marrage).


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Bob. It was a pleasure meeting you and your wife. I'm glad you enjoyed everything. The sportsman and women of Michigan make this one of my favorite things to do each year. I got to meet a bunch of people from all over southeastern Michigan who generously donated part of their harvest to make sure this dinner was a success. And it was a success.

I was also able to talk to the people at almost every table, and it sure seemed like people were enjoying their selves.

The proceeds from this dinner will be used for many charitable causes. I'll be posting an announcement about next year sometime next January.

Thanks again,
Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------

